# 3 point backhoe question



## hotpot_420 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a Ford 5610 tractor and I have been quite interested in putting a backhoe on it. I Do not believe there is, or at least I have not been able to find one with a sub frame that will fit my tractor. I have heard it mentioned that the 3 point units are quite hard on the 3 point system. The hoe I am looking at is rated for 40+ hp tractors so I figure mine is a bit larger then the intended size but I', not sure I'm it still may be hard on mine. Here is a link to the one i am considering. Also I was wondering if anyone has used a back hoe made by Liberty and if they are worth the money, or could recommend something better for my situation. thank you for your time. 

Liberty 8ft. Backhoe - Backhoes - 3 Point Backhoe Attachments for Tractors & Wood Chippers - Liberty Backhoes.com


----------



## jdi (Oct 3, 2010)

Not familiar with the Liberty hoes. I have read somewhere about tractors having trouble breaking the rear housing because of the way the hoe was mounted.
There is a nice J.D for sale in the classified.


----------

